# post your flirt pole pics and vids



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

after all these threads about flirt poles lets see your dogs in action


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Do pups in action count?
Spring pole

























































Flirt Pole


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looking good!!!!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Monsoon
























Crush 7 months








































Crush and Typhoon as pups


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Heres a couple pics and vids, hope everyone enjoys.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

And double time:


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Awsome pictures and videos, keep them comin peoples.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hey performance is that a horse whip?


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

My boy Fury..









My boy Madrox


----------

